# Dead Ringer Review



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Just got the Dead Ringer from Simpleshot. Checkout my review:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its tempting, i should check out the site this week.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I want. You sold it. I am buying.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Ha! As soon as I saw these last week, I said&#8230; This *Dead Rnger* pinger has got CanH8r written all over it. I KNEW it*!*









I only have one question. WHAT took our beloved supplier sooo long to get these! I think this item will be very popular and loads of fun for our poly crowd. Great price for only $20. Plenty of zip and zoom with 3/4" fork tips. Perfect for little Ninjas. Apparently BIG Ninjas too.
















You're the real deal, CanH8r. *Informative.* Thanks for the straight-up, straight-to-the-point review. I love em all*!!*
*







*


----------



## romanista77 (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks great!

Just bought an Axiom Champ and love it. Now I want this one too..


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

A most compact full frame. I haven't tried a ring design yet but it seems like it gives the most support for the size. A ring tyupe frame is on my to do list...pocketable to the max, tiny yet potentially full band powerful. Nice design, Nathan!

Thanks for the review


----------

